# Rhinestone car decal application fluid



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Had an idea but just don't know how to make it happen. Wouldn't it be nice if you could get the application fluid (Rapid Tac, etc.) in a small pack similar to the picture I have attached. It would be just enough to attach the decal and definitely would be easier to ship with the decal. Plus, you wouldn't have the labor of filling the little spray bottles. 
So, who can make this happen?


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

That would be a great idea any one has a clue???


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

how would you apply it to the rhinestone motif when it is in a package?? With the bottle two quick pumps and its done.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> how would you apply it to the rhinestone motif when it is in a package?? With the bottle two quick pumps and its done.


You open the package, take out the little piece of fluid soaked paper, wipe the application fluid on the window and apply the decal.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

OHHHHHHHH......duh moment. Closer look at the photo and I see now. When I first looked at the photo I just glanced, and didn't read it. Yeah that would be excellent.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> OHHHHHHHH......duh moment. Closer look at the photo and I see now. When I first looked at the photo I just glanced, and didn't read it. Yeah that would be excellent.


That is okay. We all have those moments. Especially on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

I believe I saw in one of the threads that someone is using paper towel soaked in the fluid and placing that in a plastic baggie. Kind of the same concept. This would be great.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

CocoVee said:


> I believe I saw in one of the threads that someone is using paper towel soaked in the fluid and placing that in a plastic baggie. Kind of the same concept. This would be great.


Kind of the same idea and I thought about doing that. My concern with that is if my customer doesn't apply the decal right away there would be the possibility of the paper towel drying out and becoming useless.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

You'd probably have to supply two application towelettes. One to clean the surface area and the other for the decal. I wouldn't want the customer to use the same towelette after cleaning a dirty window and then wiping it on the back of the decal.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

BlingItOn said:


> You'd probably have to supply two application towelettes. One to clean the surface area and the other for the decal. I wouldn't want the customer to use the same towelette after cleaning a dirty window and then wiping it on the back of the decal.


That is true. One alcohol prep and the application fluid.
Small, easy to slip in the package with the decal.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great idea Jane. Now the problem is that we all agree on it, but none of knows how to make them happen. Surely there would be a way some company that makes the the hand wipes for restaurants that serve bbq could do something like that. Now I guess we would have to find out who makes those and go from there.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There are a lot of companies that will do this however they will want large order commitments to produce the item


----------



## ccourtenay (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, I have noted in another thread that I have just used window cleaner (minus the amonia) on my car and regular vinyl..worked great.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

im using the xpel and it is sticky without the rapid tac.what the rapid tack does is allow you to move the sticker around a bit after its applied,get any crinkles or bubbles out.you wouldnt just wet the back of the decal with the towelette and expect it to work the same.I got 100 fine mist sprayers here for $30.99....
100- 2ml Mini Fine Mist Sprayers - 2ml Mini Fine Mist Spray by The Chemistry Store.com Inc
I got a gallon of rapid tac for 36 bucks from a local sign supply store so I didnt have to pay shipping.I use a turkey baster to transfer from jug to misting spray bottle.now if you had watched matts instruction video he suggest just 2 sprays a foot from the back of the decal,which I did on my first decal and I would actuall say it wasnt enough,might of went with three sprays to back of decal and three sprays to area of application.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

plan b said:


> There are a lot of companies that will do this however they will want large order commitments to produce the item


So, what we need is a distributor (hint, hint) who would be willing to make that commitment and then offer the product for sale in smaller quantities to those of us who want/need it.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

My question is - do we really need the app fluid? If the decal is sticky enough it should hold on a clean surface.and then the purpose of the app fluid would be to moisten it enough to be able to reposition it like we do a wet application of vinyl. Any thoughts?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Boomerbabe said:


> My question is - do we really need the app fluid? If the decal is sticky enough it should hold on a clean surface.and then the purpose of the app fluid would be to moisten it enough to be able to reposition it like we do a wet application of vinyl. Any thoughts?


I don't think we really need the application fluid. I used a little soapy water and it worked fine.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BML Builder said:


> Great idea Jane. Now the problem is that we all agree on it, but none of knows how to make them happen. Surely there would be a way some company that makes the the hand wipes for restaurants that serve bbq could do something like that. Now I guess we would have to find out who makes those and go from there.


 
Ok I can help,,

soak a towlete in the fluid,,, and seal it in your foodsaver,,, or whatever sealer you use in your kitchen,, it will be a clear lil packet but bling it up with your own logo stuff on the outside of the package....
make it as large or small as you desire.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Ok I can help,,
> 
> soak a towlete in the fluid,,, and seal it in your foodsaver,,, or whatever sealer you use in your kitchen,, it will be a clear lil packet but bling it up with your own logo stuff on the outside of the package....
> make it as large or small as you desire.


That will work. Great idea. I can take those baggies form the craft store that I send the rhinestones out in, moisten a towelette with fluid and and seal it with my bag sealer. I may get around to trying that this weekend.

My sealer is similar to this one.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> That will work. Great idea. I can take those baggies form the craft store that I send the rhinestones out in, moisten a towelette with fluid and and seal it with my bag sealer. I may get around to trying that this weekend.
> 
> My sealer is similar to this one.


 
Glad I could help,,,, 

I use those bag sealers for many many more things than in my kitchen,,,


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried just spraying a fine mist of plain water? Do you think that will work?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

The cost of the small spray bottle and Windex will make it hard for the towel to compete. I have not applied a decal yet using Windex but I have applied a lot of vinyl graphics using it. Just make sure you get the ammonia free glass cleaner.

There is a post in another thread with a link to the mist bottles. You can get them for $.18 each but you have to order like 400. I plan on doing at least that many decals prior to Christmas.

Also you can get a roll of the blue shop paper towels from Walmart they are lent free.

I would think that it would be easier to spray the decal than rub on the fluid, less chance of the customer messing it up.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Ok I can help,,
> 
> soak a towlete in the fluid,,, and seal it in your foodsaver,,, or whatever sealer you use in your kitchen,, it will be a clear lil packet but bling it up with your own logo stuff on the outside of the package....
> make it as large or small as you desire.


Excellent suggestion. I love my foodsaver.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> The cost of the small spray bottle and Windex will make it hard for the towel to compete. I have not applied a decal yet using Windex but I have applied a lot of vinyl graphics using it. Just make sure you get the ammonia free glass cleaner.
> 
> There is a post in another thread with a link to the mist bottles. You can get them for $.18 each but you have to order like 400. I plan on doing at least that many decals prior to Christmas.
> 
> ...


For me, it isn't so much the cost of the spray bottle but the difference is how you would need to pack and ship the product. Round bottle with liquid in it isn't going to ship as cheaply as a flat towelette. Round bottle with liquid in it has a bigger chance of being squished during shipping than a flat towelette. I'm looking for ease of shipping.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im 250 lbs and just put my shoes on and took my spray bottle filled with rapid tac(36 bucks a gallon)to my concrete basement floor and stood on it.did not crack.I even bounced on it and nothing.I do like the creative thinking in this post though.I use a turkey baster to fill my bottles.I dont even fill them all up,mabey halfway,thats plenty for what they need.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> Im 250 lbs and just put my shoes on and took my spray bottle filled with rapid tac(36 bucks a gallon)to my concrete basement floor and stood on it.did not crack.I even bounced on it and nothing.I do like the creative thinking in this post though.I use a turkey baster to fill my bottles.I dont even fill them all up,mabey halfway,thats plenty for what they need.


 
Eric, now that is funny,,,,,

there are some very creative poeple on this thread,,,,


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Leg cramps said:


> Im 250 lbs and just put my shoes on and took my spray bottle filled with rapid tac(36 bucks a gallon)to my concrete basement floor and stood on it.did not crack.I even bounced on it and nothing.I do like the creative thinking in this post though.I use a turkey baster to fill my bottles.I dont even fill them all up,mabey halfway,thats plenty for what they need.


That's good to know. But, can it withstand being tossed around by a UPS driver or a USPS delivery person? I've received much sturdier stuff than the spray bottle mangled beyond belief delivered by skinny people.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it is going to come down to the average person's ability to apply the decal. Using the KISS principal I think it is going to be much easier to spray it on that to wipe it on.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

they are sticky,you really want quite a bit of liquid under it so you can move it around,I really dont think you can get that with towellete.mabey in your instruction sheet you can just tell em to spit on it.


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

Posting to this thread to see what creative ideas people are using months after this thread died. What are you using for application fluid? Are you even using the fluid? What kind on packaging are you using?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have started using RAPID TAC II it works great


----------

